# Pagamenti con bancomat obbligatori per importi superiori a 50 euro



## Lucocco Franfrescone (6 Settembre 2012)

Cioè adesso non mi posso neanche comprare un paio di scarpe che devo pagare per forza con il bancomat? Pazzesco!!! Monti non sa più che inventarsi per far arricchire le banche. Ladri!!!


Dalla ricetta medica elettronica al bancomat obbligatorio per spese sopra i 50 euro, dalla tessera unica per dati d'identità e sanitari all'intensificazione della banda larga: ecco tutti i provvedimenti contenuti nel "decreto sviluppo 2" a cui sta lavorando il governo.

Ad anticipare le novità più importanti contenute nel decretone, l'agenzia TMNews che ha pubblicato la bozza dei provvedimenti. Un insieme di misure che, nelle intenzioni del governo, semplificherà la vita dei citatdini e delle imprese. Tra le più rilevanti, il pagamento obbligatorio col bancomat per spese superiori a 50 euro.
Da luglio 2013 gli esercenti saranno dovranno accettare solo moneta elettronica per importi oltre i 50 euro. Una misura che sta già facendo discutere. Con la moneta elettronica si pagheranno anche le prestazioni professionali: un modo per semplificare la vita della gente e per tenere sotto controllo l'evasione fiscale.

E poi via alla ricetta medica elettronica. In farmacia si andrà muniti di un pin valido in tutta Italia e questo servirà a ritirare i farmaci.

Tra le altre misure, un unico tesserino con chip che, oltre ai dati d'identità, conterrà anche tutte le informazioni sanitarie. E per comunicare con la pubblica amministrazione, da gennaio 2013 basterà un indirizzo elettronico che sarà conservato presso l'anagrafe nazionale. Sparisce la carta per i certificati di nascita e di morte: saranno inviati esclusivamente via Internet.

Quanto alla nuove imprese, sono in previsione agevolazioni per "promuovere i servizi digitali" con esenzioni dai pagamenti ai comuni nel caso di infrastrutture in fibra o di impianti per la banda larga mobile. Burocrazia ridotta ai minimi termini per le start up innovative e contributi di mille euro per le microimprese in Rete.
Provvedimenti che dovranno essere varati nei prossimi mesi: il cronoprogramma non è stato ancora approvato dal governo.

tgcom


----------



## Hell Krusty (6 Settembre 2012)

Pensa che io abolirei il denaro contante...


----------



## Marilson (6 Settembre 2012)

in tutto il mondo civile si usa il bancomat per qualsiasi cosa. Siamo solo noi a usare il contante, che alimenta pagamenti in nero e quant'altro. Per non parlare della sistematica evasione dell'Iva. E' triste doverlo mettere per iscritto con una legge ma è giusto così. Personalmente non ricordo l'ultima volta che ho pagato in contanti un'importo superiore ai 50 euro, anche se faccio 15 euro di spesa al supermercato vado di carta di credito.


----------



## Solo (6 Settembre 2012)

Beh, andate a farvi un giro in America. Lì prendono il caffè o il gelato e pagano con carta di credito, sono molto più avanti di noi.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (6 Settembre 2012)

Adesso voglio l'elenco dei paesi in cui è OBBLIGATORIO pagare in bancomat sopra i 50 euro.
La forma di pagamento deve essere una mia scelta. Se voglio pagare in moneta posso farlo, è un mio diritto.
Posso capire le somme superiori ai 1000 euro, ma 50 è un limite ridicolo. Un limite troppo basso che OBBLIGA le persone ad avere determinati rapporti bancari che invece NON vorrebbero avere. Questo si chiama STATO DI POLIZIA!!


----------



## Marilson (6 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Adesso voglio l'elenco dei paesi in cui è OBBLIGATORIO pagare in bancomat sopra i 50 euro.
> La forma di pagamento deve essere una mia scelta. Se voglio pagare in moneta posso farlo, è un mio diritto.
> Posso capire le somme superiori ai 1000 euro, ma 50 è un limite ridicolo. Un limite troppo basso che OBBLIGA le persone ad avere determinati rapporti bancari che invece NON vorrebbero avere. Questo si chiama STATO DI POLIZIA!!


le tue argomentazioni sono banali.. non basta essere un mago della macroeconomia per capire le implicazioni di un simile provvedimento


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Adesso voglio l'elenco dei paesi in cui è OBBLIGATORIO pagare in bancomat sopra i 50 euro.
> La forma di pagamento deve essere una mia scelta. Se voglio pagare in moneta posso farlo, è un mio diritto.
> Posso capire le somme superiori ai 1000 euro, ma 50 è un limite ridicolo. *Un limite troppo basso che OBBLIGA le persone ad avere determinati rapporti bancari che invece NON vorrebbero avere*. Questo si chiama STATO DI POLIZIA!!



Credo proprio che un buon 99% dei lavoratori Italiani abbiano già rapporti bancari o postali.


----------



## Hell Krusty (6 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Adesso voglio l'elenco dei paesi in cui è OBBLIGATORIO pagare in bancomat sopra i 50 euro.
> La forma di pagamento deve essere una mia scelta. Se voglio pagare in moneta posso farlo, è un mio diritto.
> Posso capire le somme superiori ai 1000 euro, ma 50 è un limite ridicolo. Un limite troppo basso che OBBLIGA le persone ad avere determinati rapporti bancari che invece NON vorrebbero avere. Questo si chiama STATO DI POLIZIA!!


No, questo si chiama popolo di m e r d a. Devi imporre per legge cose che sarebbero normali in un paese civile, per evitare che la gente continui a evadere e a pesare sulle spalle dei cittadini onesti. E poi è anche molto più comodo e sicuro il pagamento con POS/Bancomat rispetto a girare con contanti...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (6 Settembre 2012)

Anche io ho rapporti bancari ma NON voglio possedere un bancomat. Posso o non posso essere libero di farlo?


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Settembre 2012)

Io passo le vacanze estive in provincia di Messina. Un giorno mio padre andò in pescheria a spendere un'ingente somma di denaro (sui 40 euro o più) per una cena da fare in casa a base di pesce. Il pescivendolo gli ha fatto uno scontrino di €1,25...


----------



## Dottorm (6 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco, e invece ti sembra giusta l'evasione fiscale? Soprattutto quando magari tu lavoratore dipendente paghi fino all'ultimo centesimo di tasse, mentre un libero professionista con consumatore compiacente può fare tutto in nero? Ti sembra giusto che gente venga pagata in nero e poi risulti nullatenente, campando anche di assistenzialismo?
Quoto Hell Krusty, io il denaro in contanti lo abolirei totalmente. Completa trasparenza, e poi vedi come dai un colpo serio a tutti gli evasori e la gente che continua a camparci sulle spalle. 
Questo provvedimento è di gran lunga migliore di tutte le tasse con cui ci hanno soffocato ora, su dipendenti e pensionati, IMU, benzina ecc ecc ecc devo continuare?


----------



## Marilson (6 Settembre 2012)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> No, questo si chiama popolo di m e r d a. Devi imporre per legge cose che sarebbero normali in un paese civile, per evitare che la gente continui a evadere e a pesare sulle spalle dei cittadini onesti. E poi è anche molto più comodo e sicuro il pagamento con POS/Bancomat rispetto a girare con contanti...



esatto. Quello che è triste è doverlo imporre per legge... la moneta elettronica è pratica, facilmente trasportabile (per ovvi motivi) e sicura. Le banconote sono al portatore, se rubi un bancomat e non conosci il codice non puoi usarlo. Anche se ci riuscissi esistono possibilità di recuperare la somma per chi ha subito il furto (ad esempio il circuito Cartasi garantisce il rimborso se dopo la denuncia di smarrimento/furto viene sottratto del denaro). Quindi, trasportabilità, sicurezza e controllo.. si può sempre avere il saldo esatto delle proprie spese in qualsiasi momento. Inoltre in questo modo si riduce il denaro circolante, controllando l'inflazione. Nel caso particolare dell'italia c'è poi la concreta possibilità di ridurre l'evasione dell'iva. Basti pensare a quanto sia difficile non rilasciare lo scontrino fiscale se paghi con bancomat e carta di credito.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (6 Settembre 2012)

La mia domanda è semplice.
C sono paesi nel modo che ti OBBLIGANO ad avere il bancomat sopra i 50 euro? Si/no.
Se si, quanti e quali. Sarei curioso di capire nel resto del mondo come funziona. Perchè un conto è se lo fanno per loro volontà, un conto se lo fanno perchè obbligati.


----------



## andre (6 Settembre 2012)

Dispiace dirlo ma è giusto così


----------



## Hell Krusty (6 Settembre 2012)

A parte che leggendo il dl sembra che l'obbligo sia solamente di permettere i pagamenti con moneta elettronica se si forniscono prestazioni dal costo superiore ai 50€... Non l'obbligo di pagamento con moneta elettronica per importi superiori a 50€


----------



## esjie (6 Settembre 2012)

Bene, così dovrò farmi un conto anch'io per i 3 spicci che guadagnerò, un'altra tassa


----------



## Solo (6 Settembre 2012)

Comunque una norma del genere in parlamento secondo me non passa.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (6 Settembre 2012)

Ti sembra giusto "punire" il consumatore per la malafede del venditore?
Ovviamente anche io sono contrario all'evasione, ci mancherebbe. Ma 50 è un limite troppo basso.


----------



## Marilson (6 Settembre 2012)

su chi grida al pericolo di vivere in uno Stato di Polizia Tributaria (sono esattamente le parole di Berlusconi) io rispondo che personalmente non ho paura dei controlli.. se non hai niente da nascondere qual è il problema?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque una norma del genere in parlamento secondo me non passa.



fai metabolizzare la cosa al pdl, vedi che casino che montano in giornata...


----------



## Dottorm (6 Settembre 2012)

Marilson ha scritto:


> esatto. Quello che è triste è doverlo imporre per legge...



Marilson, per me è molto più triste la gente che evade, che campa sulle spalle della gente onesta.


----------



## gabuz (6 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Beh, andate a farvi un giro in America. Lì prendono il caffè o il gelato e pagano con carta di credito, sono molto più avanti di noi.


Non solo in America ma anche nel Nord Europa


----------



## Solo (6 Settembre 2012)

Marilson ha scritto:


> fai metabolizzare la cosa al pdl, vedi che casino che montano in giornata...


Eh, appunto.


----------



## Marilson (6 Settembre 2012)

mio padre ha osato pagare in Grecia (!!!!!) un caffè con la carta di credito.. lo volevano menare secondo me 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dottorm ha scritto:


> Marilson, per me è molto più triste la gente che evade, che campa sulle spalle della gente onesta.



ci mancherebbe, come non essere d'accordo... E' proprio per questo che il governo deve prendere azioni risolute e anche magari impopolari


----------



## gabuz (6 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Anche io ho rapporti bancari ma NON voglio possedere un bancomat. Posso o non posso essere libero di farlo?


Dai, questa legge, che peraltro al momento è aria fritta, può piacere o non piacere e ci sta, però il bancomat ormai è gratuito con quasi tutte le opzioni di C/C, come ormai sono anche gratuite le operazioni fatte con esso.
Non aumentano i costi come potrebbe essere per la carta di credito.

Personalmente, ovviamente è pura opinione personale, ritengo che noi giovani dovremmo essere favorevoli all'incremento dell'uso di questa forma di pagamento, chi davvero mi preoccupa sono gli anziani.


----------



## bmb (6 Settembre 2012)

C'è gente (fascia di età 70+) che non ha neanche l'idea di cosa sia un bancomat. Pazzesco.


----------



## Marilson (6 Settembre 2012)

se non sbaglio le pensioni presto non saranno più pagate in contanti ma solo su accredito in c/c postale, no?


----------



## chicagousait (6 Settembre 2012)

Pretendono che gli importi superiori ai 50€ si debbano pagare con carte di credito?? Bene. D'accordo. Allora agevolino chi ha un negozietto come me in questo caso (ho una cartolibreria) che gli importi superiori ai 50 euri avvengono raramente. Perchè se nn lo sapete avere il pos in modo tale da permettere tale pagamento ha dei costi. E io nn ho intenzione di pagare qualcosa che viene utilizzato raramente nel mio negozio


----------



## Marilson (6 Settembre 2012)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Pretendono che gli importi superiori ai 50€ si debbano pagare con carte di credito?? Bene. D'accordo. Allora agevolino chi ha un negozietto come me in questo caso (ho una cartolibreria) che gli importi superiori ai 50 euri avvengono raramente. Perchè se nn lo sapete avere il pos in modo tale da permettere tale pagamento ha dei costi. E io nn ho intenzione di pagare qualcosa che viene utilizzato raramente nel mio negozio



le tue argomentazioni sono più che giuste.. è evidente che se passa la legge bisogna anche tutelare gli esercenti da questo punto di vista.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (6 Settembre 2012)

Giustissimo, verranno predisposti strumenti adatti allo scopo. Siamo stufi di pagare per i soliti furbetti, c'è gente che incassa migliaia di euro dichiarandone 1/4 quando va bene, è ora di finirla. Provvedimenti di questo tipo sono obbligatori se si ha a che fare con gente che fa di tutto per metterlo in quel posto al prossimo. "eeee ma se non faccio così mi tocca chiudere" ok, allora chiudi! Se tutti stessero alle regole non ci sarebbero tutte queste storie, ho detto fin troppe ovvietà quindi stop.


----------



## gabuz (6 Settembre 2012)

Marilson ha scritto:


> chicagousait ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Pretendono che gli importi superiori ai 50€ si debbano pagare con carte di credito?? Bene. D'accordo. Allora agevolino chi ha un negozietto come me in questo caso (ho una cartolibreria) che gli importi superiori ai 50 euri avvengono raramente. Perchè se nn lo sapete avere il pos in modo tale da permettere tale pagamento ha dei costi. E io nn ho intenzione di pagare qualcosa che viene utilizzato raramente nel mio negozio
> ...


Beh, dovesse passare sono certo che la Confesercenti si mobiliterà in tal senso...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (6 Settembre 2012)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Giustissimo, verranno predisposti strumenti adatti allo scopo. Siamo stufi di pagare per i soliti furbetti, c'è gente che incassa migliaia di euro dichiarandone 1/4 quando va bene, è ora di finirla. Provvedimenti di questo tipo sono obbligatori se si ha a che fare con gente che fa di tutto per metterlo in quel posto al prossimo. "eeee ma se non faccio così mi tocca chiudere" ok, allora chiudi! Se tutti stessero alle regole non ci sarebbero tutte queste storie, ho detto fin troppe ovvietà quindi stop.



Ma invece di obbligare il consumatore ad adottare un determinato metodo di pagamento, perchè non si puniscono coloro che evadono? Coloro che sbagliano? Coloro che, già beccati su fatto, continuano ad esercitare? Perchè non fanno più controlli? Perchè non fanno rispettare le regole che già ci sono? Invece di tovate geniali, potrebbero semplicemente limitarsi a fare il loro dovere.


----------



## yelle (6 Settembre 2012)

io non ho il bancomat, non ho un conto corrente e in banca ci metto piede solo per comprare i biglietti per lo stadio.
Non vedo perchè devo venire obbligata a possederne uno da una manica di ******* che non trova di meglio da fare che tassarci pure l'aria che respiriamo, quando loro navigano nei soldi che tra un pò gli escono pure dal buco del ****.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (6 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ma invece di obbligare il consumatore ad adottare un determinato metodo di pagamento, perchè non si puniscono coloro che evadono? Coloro che sbagliano? Coloro che, già beccati su fatto, continuano ad esercitare? Perchè non fanno più controlli? Perchè non fanno rispettare le regole che già ci sono? Invece di tovate geniali, potrebbero semplicemente limitarsi a fare il loro dovere.



Evidentemente il problema è il non riuscire ad effettuare i dovuti controlli con i mezzi a disposizione.


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> io non ho il bancomat, non ho un conto corrente e in banca ci metto piede solo per comprare i biglietti per lo stadio.
> Non vedo perchè devo venire obbligata a possederne uno da una manica di ******* che non trova di meglio da fare che tassarci pure l'aria che respiriamo, quando loro navigano nei soldi che tra un pò gli escono pure dal buco del ****.



Ci sono sempre i C/C postali.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (6 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> io non ho il bancomat, non ho un conto corrente e in banca ci metto piede solo per comprare i biglietti per lo stadio.
> Non vedo perchè devo venire obbligata a possederne uno da una manica di ******* che non trova di meglio da fare che tassarci pure l'aria che respiriamo, quando loro navigano nei soldi che tra un pò gli escono pure dal buco del ****.



Usa la cuore rossonero . Sei obbligata dell'inciviltà di altri (purtroppo).


----------



## chicagousait (6 Settembre 2012)

i primi a cui dovrebbero fare controlli sono i medici: senza fattura è una cifra, con fattura è un'altra...
E subito dopo i parrucchieri. A quanto pare io faccio parte di un gruppo di fessi che fa scontrini sempre e cmq


----------



## Dottorm (6 Settembre 2012)

con tutto il rispetto, ma leggo argomentazioni imbarazzanti....


----------



## yelle (6 Settembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ci sono sempre i C/C postali.


di bene in meglio 



Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Usa la cuore rossonero . Sei obbligata dell'inciviltà di altri (purtroppo).


posso usare la cuore rossonero? Oh, meno male.
Per fortuna non faccio spesso acquisti superiori ai 50 euro


----------



## James Watson (6 Settembre 2012)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> A parte che leggendo il dl sembra che l'obbligo sia solamente di permettere i pagamenti con moneta elettronica se si forniscono prestazioni dal costo superiore ai 50€... Non l'obbligo di pagamento con moneta elettronica per importi superiori a 50€



Hell, scusami, poi spiegare meglio o mettere un link che permetta di leggere il dl? 
Vorrei capirci di più prima di dire la mia...


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=251]yelle[/MENTION], tra tutte le offerte che avevo visto il c/c postale era quello più conveniente. Almeno per quello che riguardava le nostre esigenze familiari


----------



## Lollo7zar (6 Settembre 2012)

se levassero le commioni sarebbe la cosa migliore mai vista, inoltre magari attuano sto decreto con l'aumento della banda larga


----------



## juventino (6 Settembre 2012)

E' brutto farci una legge ed imporre una cosa del genere perchè così si viola di fatto la libertà che hanno le persone nello scegliere il modo in cui pagare, ma purtroppo è ciò che questo popolo merita. I livelli di evasione in Italia sono una vergogna, ormai quasi da qualunque parte sono sempre più restii a farti gli scontrini tanto che spesso devi sollecitarli te a farteli fare (e non è detto che alla fine te li facciano). Dispiace dirlo, ma il provvedimento non è giusto, bensì sacrosanto.


----------



## Lollo7zar (6 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque una norma del genere in parlamento secondo me non passa.



è questo il punto


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (6 Settembre 2012)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> se levassero le commioni sarebbe la cosa migliore mai vista, inoltre magari attuano sto decreto con l'aumento della banda larga



L'aumento della banda larga sarebbe il minimo. Altra stuazione indecente dell'Italia.
Ci sono posti in cui ancora non arriva l'ADSL, o arriva con velocità irrisorie. Pazzesco.


----------



## Stex (6 Settembre 2012)

Il nero e la salvezza Dell Italia.


----------



## Marilson (6 Settembre 2012)

penso sia comprensibile da tutti cosa succederebbe se le entrate iva triplicassero... diminuirebbero immediatamente la pressione fiscale riducendo l'aliquota irpef. Lasciando più soldi da spendere nelle nostre tasche... è un circolo che deve funzionare. Se paghi un dipendente in nero o rilasci lo scontrino stai lavorando per spezzare questa importassima catena. Poi non lamentiamoci però se il governo alza le tasse


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2012)

se levano le commissioni ben venga,problema è che le banche secondo me le aumenteranno e ci mangeranno sopra


----------



## Marilson (6 Settembre 2012)

sono spiccioli rispetto a quello che mangiano con i mutui e i prestiti..


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (6 Settembre 2012)

Aaaah ma allora non sono l'unico fesso che lo pensa ...

CONFCOMMERCIO: NO OBBLIGO DEL BANCOMAT
Sull'obbligo dei pagamenti con bancomat oltre i 50 euro la Concommercio però frena: "Non servono obblighi universali, ma riduzione di costi e commissioni. E' evidente che la modernizzazione del sistema dei pagamenti è un aspetto rilevante della modernizzazione del sistema-Paese. Il perseguimento di questo obiettivo non puo' pero' significare introduzione, con tempi stringenti, di obblighi universali di accettazione degli strumenti di moneta elettronica", spiega l'associazione dei commercianti in una nota. Che al governo chiede di portare a compimento il confronto già aperto.


----------



## Nick (6 Settembre 2012)

Vabbè che a Luglio 2013 avrò già 18 anni, ma certi negozi come il GameStop ha una base di acquirenti prettamente minorenne e ci andrebbe a perdere (e vanno quasi sempre senza genitori)


----------



## Hell Krusty (6 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Hell, scusami, poi spiegare meglio o mettere un link che permetta di leggere il dl?
> Vorrei capirci di più prima di dire la mia...


"I soggetti che effettuano l'attività di vendita di prodotti e di prestazione di servizi, anche professionali, per gli importi superiori a 50 euro - si legge nel testo allo studio del governo - sono tenuti ad accettare pagamenti effettuati attraverso carte di debito".
Questa è la parte che riguarda ciò di cui si sta discutendo... Fonte: repubblica.it


----------



## Hell Krusty (6 Settembre 2012)

E poi ci sono sempre le carte ricaricabili, non è obbligatorio aprire un C/C


----------



## yelle (6 Settembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=251]yelle[/MENTION], tra tutte le offerte che avevo visto il c/c postale era quello più conveniente. Almeno per quello che riguardava le nostre esigenze familiari


ti ringrazio, quando ne avrò bisogno allora lo valuterò attentamente.
Per il momento però non ne ho proprio esigenza, quindi faccio volentieri a meno.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> E poi ci sono sempre le carte ricaricabili, non è obbligatorio aprire un C/C


a parte che c'è chi non ha manco quelle, comunque rimane una rottura di palle. Anche perchè certe carte (non so se valga per tutte) hanno una soglia minima di ricarica (anche dovuta al costo stesso della ricarica). Insomma, siamo sempre noi che ci smeniamo e paghiamo, e le banche ridono.


----------



## robs91 (6 Settembre 2012)

Non vi preoccupate le lobby e il parlamento faranno sparire subito questa norma.


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2012)

Io ho trasferito tutto su Conto Arancio. E mi ci trovo davvero bene. Non regalo nemmeno un centesimo alle banche.


----------



## Miro (6 Settembre 2012)

Io ho la carta credito da qualche mese e non ho mai avuto spese di gestione, al massimo mi becco la commissione se prelevo in una banca diversa.
Comunque sono favorelissimo a questa legge.



Nick ha scritto:


> Vabbè che a Luglio 2013 avrò già 18 anni, ma certi negozi come il GameStop ha una base di acquirenti prettamente minorenne e ci andrebbe a perdere (e vanno quasi sempre senza genitori)



Ti dirò, lavoro in un negozio di videogiochi (non il Gamestop, prima che mi linciate  ) e raramente ho visto bambini con in mano somme importanti.


----------



## Pitto91 (6 Settembre 2012)

io ormai ricorro raramente al contante... Sopra i 50€ mi capita solo quando devo pagare un qualcosa con i miei amici e ognuno mette la sua parte (prenotazione viaggio oktoberfest, casavacanze, ecc)

Benzina, Esselunga, Mediaworld, autostrada, McDonald, ecc.. sempre con la carta. L'altro giorno ho pagato pure 2,50 di parcheggio con la carta...

Il contante serve per il calcetto, la birra quando si esce la sera (molti locali non hanno un POS), ecc..


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2012)

col contante si fa presto...con le carte con le macchinette dei negozi devi perdere 5 minuti ogni volta che devi pagare qualcosa.


----------



## Hell Krusty (6 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> col contante si fa presto...con le carte con le macchinette dei negozi devi perdere 5 minuti ogni volta che devi pagare qualcosa.


Mah... Secondo me è il contrario...


----------



## Dottorm (6 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> se levano le commissioni ben venga,problema è che le banche secondo me le aumenteranno e ci mangeranno sopra



E' chiaro che l'introduzione di una legge del genere porta a svariate conseguenze, a cui bisognerebbe porre massima attenzione. Le banche andrebbero controllate e calmierate in tal senso, ma io penso che un tale provvedimento sarebbe così vantaggioso per loro che potrebbero anche non fare più pagare le commissioni, concedere carte gratis, ricariche gratis (per le ricaricabili), nessun canone (sulle carte di credito)... con tutti i soldi che si vedrebbero passare tra le mani questi sarebbero spiccioli IMHO



Nick ha scritto:


> Vabbè che a Luglio 2013 avrò già 18 anni, ma certi negozi come il GameStop ha una base di acquirenti prettamente minorenne e ci andrebbe a perdere (e vanno quasi sempre senza genitori)



Basta organizzarsi, bisogna pensare non a tutt'oggi, ma conseguentemente ad un provvedimento simile. Già oggi esistono carte ricaricabili e similari, e non venitemi a dire che siano fuori portata visto che una postepay costa 5 euro e la ricarichi di quanto vuoi, anche di 1 euro. Semmai sono i costi di ricarica la cosa antipatica, ma una legge simile dovrebbe annullarli parallelamente. 
In più secondo me, controllare anche gli averi dei ragazzini telematicamente (da parte dei genitori) potrebbe essere un'idea tutt'altro che malvagia.


----------



## Nick (6 Settembre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che l'introduzione di una legge del genere porta a svariate conseguenze, a cui bisognerebbe porre massima attenzione. Le banche andrebbero controllate e calmierate in tal senso, ma io penso che un tale provvedimento sarebbe così vantaggioso per loro che potrebbero anche non fare più pagare le commissioni, concedere carte gratis, ricariche gratis (per le ricaricabili), nessun canone (sulle carte di credito)... con tutti i soldi che si vedrebbero passare tra le mani questi sarebbero spiccioli IMHO
> 
> 
> *
> ...


A me la pagetta la caricano su Postepay e pago sempre con quella (l'estratto conto online è utilissimo) , il problema è che certi negozi non la accettano e mi tocca prelevare, sennò non userei proprio il contante (giusto la moneta per le macchinette e la sala giochi ).
Si può pure ricaricare dal tabacchino.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Settembre 2012)

In rete si parla di obbligo di accettare pagamenti, non di farli, la cosa è ben diversa.

Ogni volta che si leggono certe cose comunque noto che partono i soliti discorsi sull'evasione e sul non avere nulla da nascondere, ormai hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello a tutti, boh...
Mettiamo le telecamere direttamente dentro la casa delle persone, tanto non c'è niente da nascondere, non vi capisco proprio...

Gli strumenti per trovare gli evasori ci sono già, basta applicarli, solo che non si vuole, emblematica la faccenda della multa da *98 MILIARDI DI € *data alle commissionare delle slot machine, solo con questi si rimetteva in piedi il paese senza fare nessuna riforma strana, ma il problema sono i 50€ e gli scontrini a sentire le persone mah...


----------



## Pitto91 (6 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> col contante si fa presto...con le carte con le macchinette dei negozi devi perdere 5 minuti ogni volta che devi pagare qualcosa.



Con le paypass, ci metti sicuramente meno...


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2012)

Non mi sembra una grande idea questa francamente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2012)

Grandissima idea.. ben vengano queste cose ..


----------



## Principe (6 Settembre 2012)

Stato di polizia questo si chiama fatta fuori ogni libertà costituzionalmente garantita. Lo stato che ti mette le catene alke mani. Io abolirei direttamente la libertà economica e già che ci siamo l'articolo 24 della costituzione. Ma qui siamo matti...... E se uno un giorno se lo dimentica il bancomat deve non poter comprare una maglia o andare a cena robe dell'altro mondo. Io non voglio vivere in Russia e non ho mai votato ne Lenin ne Stalin


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2012)

ma che discorso è ? allora il giorno che lasci a casa i soldi che fai ?


----------



## Dottorm (6 Settembre 2012)

boh, continuo a non capire il vostro problema.
Fino a prova contraria, anche se dimentico i soldi a casa non posso comprare una maglia o andare a cena


----------



## Degenerate X (6 Settembre 2012)

Vuoi mettere? Se toglieranno le commissioni praticamente del tutto, per cui anche pagare 1 euro con il bancomat non comporta una tassazione ulteriore sai quante monetine del *** in meno nel portafogli? Solo pezzi da 50 cent, 1 e 2 euro. Quelle inutili monetine di rame le avranno solamente i collezionisti più appassionati.
Molto bene.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2012)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Pensa che io abolirei il denaro contante...



Eviva la democrazia


----------



## Marilson (6 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Stato di polizia questo si chiama fatta fuori ogni libertà costituzionalmente garantita. Lo stato che ti mette le catene alke mani. Io abolirei direttamente la libertà economica e già che ci siamo l'articolo 24 della costituzione. Ma qui siamo matti...... E se uno un giorno se lo dimentica il bancomat deve non poter comprare una maglia o andare a cena robe dell'altro mondo. Io non voglio vivere in Russia e non ho mai votato ne Lenin ne Stalin


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In rete si parla di obbligo di accettare pagamenti, non di farli, la cosa è ben diversa.
> 
> Ogni volta che si leggono certe cose comunque noto che partono i soliti discorsi sull'evasione e sul non avere nulla da nascondere, ormai hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello a tutti, boh...
> Mettiamo le telecamere direttamente dentro la casa delle persone, tanto non c'è niente da nascondere, non vi capisco proprio...
> ...



Ormai, spiace dirlo, la gente si farebbe prendere a schiaffi da alcuni politici.... Monti ha preso il posto di Berlusconi e viviamo tutti felici


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Stato di polizia questo si chiama fatta fuori ogni libertà costituzionalmente garantita. Lo stato che ti mette le catene alke mani. Io abolirei direttamente la libertà economica e già che ci siamo l'articolo 24 della costituzione. Ma qui siamo matti...... E se uno un giorno se lo dimentica il bancomat deve non poter comprare una maglia o andare a cena robe dell'altro mondo. Io non voglio vivere in Russia e non ho mai votato ne Lenin ne Stalin



Ma anche se si smagnetizza la carta, ad esempio. O se si rompe... Quante volte è capitato che avendola nel portafoglio poi si scheggiasse e non funzionasse piu?

Capisco l'idea nobilissima di voler combattere l'evasione, ma non è con provvedimenti totalitari che si risolve qualcosa


----------



## Gre-No-Li (6 Settembre 2012)

Più che altro il problema sarebbe per le persone anziane. Del resto, se proprio uno non volesse usare la carta di credito e dovesse fare una spesa di 80 euro, acquista per 40, esce, posa in macchina e torna ad acquistare per gli altri 40.


----------



## Principe (6 Settembre 2012)

Ma che discorsi fate voi..... E se io non volessi semplicemente far sapere che in quel momento ero in quel posto...., ma saranno ***** miei...... E' una cosa da matti iniziano cosi e poi tra un po' tolgono i processi poi le elezioni.... Questa e' un accusa in anticipo cioè siccome sei potenzialmente un delinquente dobbiamo controllare ogni cosa...... Telecamere in casa direttamente. Questa e' una violazione di qls principio democratico

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma anche se si smagnetizza la carta, ad esempio. O se si rompe... Quante volte è capitato che avendola nel portafoglio poi si scheggiasse e non funzionasse piu?
> 
> Capisco l'idea nobilissima di voler combattere l'evasione, ma non è con provvedimenti totalitari che si risolve qualcosa



Perfettamente d'accordo il limite a 50 euro e' fatto x controllare la vita delle persone. Io posso se voglio non far sapere una volta dove sono? E' possibile ancora in questo mondo?


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Settembre 2012)

Comunque secondo me si sta facendo tanto rumore per nulla. Come già detto da, mi pare, Solo, col PDL di mezzo non passerà mai questa cosa. Al massimo il limite verrà innalzato a più di 50€.


----------



## Principe (6 Settembre 2012)

Ma per fortuna che non passa questo scempio


----------



## Isao (6 Settembre 2012)

cosa mi tocca leggere...


----------



## Dottorm (6 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma che discorsi fate voi..... E se io non volessi semplicemente far sapere che in quel momento ero in quel posto...., ma saranno ***** miei...... E' una cosa da matti iniziano cosi e poi tra un po' tolgono i processi poi le elezioni.... Questa e' un accusa in anticipo cioè siccome sei potenzialmente un delinquente dobbiamo controllare ogni cosa...... Telecamere in casa direttamente. Questa e' una violazione di qls principio democratico
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Finalmente leggo un'argomentazione interessante. Ma sinceramente non credo che il provvedimento riguardi il controllo della vita delle persone, esiste la legge sulla privacy no?


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> Finalmente leggo un'argomentazione interessante. Ma sinceramente non credo che il provvedimento riguardi il controllo della vita delle persone, esiste la legge sulla privacy no?



Esiste? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma scusate una cosa, una persona perchè deve essere obbligata ad utilizzare un certo tipo di pagamento se ne preferisce un altro? Il problema è semplice.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Settembre 2012)

Siccome sono pigro e non ho voglia di scrivere cose lunghe ho cercato in rete qualcuno che spiegasse bene questa storia della moneta elettronica associata alla convinzione dell'evasione, in maniera tutto sommato decente...
Per chi ha voglia di leggere, mi pare abbastanza esaustivo:




> Tutti i Governi degli ultimi anni, da Prodi a Berlusconi fino all'attuale Monti, hanno sempre proposto la graduale scomparsa del denaro contante (con costi aggiuntivi per chi preleva o versa liquidità sul conto), sostituito dalla moneta elettronica: pagamenti con carte di credito, bonifici, assegni, tutto tranne il denaro contante. La soglia dei pagamenti cash è scesa negli ultimi tempi dai 12.500€ a 5.000€ e, successivamente, all'attuale livello dei 2.500€.
> Adesso il governo tecnico di Monti (N.B.: eletto dalle banche, ma non eletto democraticamente da alcun cittadino) ha proposto una nuova soglia ai pagamenti in contanti di 1000€.
> Monti il 17/11/2011 ha dichiarato in Parlamento: "Occorre ulteriormente abbassare la soglia per l'uso del contante, favorire un maggior uso della moneta elettronica".
> 
> ...



Preso da sto blog http://salvatoretamburro.blogspot.it/2011/11/perche-vogliono-imporci-la-moneta.html


----------



## Solo (6 Settembre 2012)

Certo che parlare di privacy quando poi molto danno via il **** senza problemi su facebook...


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Certo che parlare di privacy quando poi molto danno via il **** senza problemi su facebook...



È molto diverso per un semplice motivo: è una scelta loro


----------



## Solo (6 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> È molto diverso per un semplice motivo: è una scelta loro


Certo. Ma quanti sono quelli che si lamentano della privacy in questo caso, non solo qui, e poi postano anche le analisi del sangue su fb?


----------



## Principe (6 Settembre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> Finalmente leggo un'argomentazione interessante. Ma sinceramente non credo che il provvedimento riguardi il controllo della vita delle persone, esiste la legge sulla privacy no?



Appunto che già la nostra privacy e' altamente compromessa per 1500 motivi che studiando diritto so che non e' sicuramente sufficientemente tutelata. Se in piu si e' a conoscenza di tutti i mori spostamenti e di dive ho mangiato dov'ero se per dire sono andato in un night club o qls altra cosa..... Sono fatti miei. Ti faccio un esempio molto semplice se ti arriva l'esteatto conto della tua carta a casa e ci fosse scritto quel giorno in quella tale ora tu hai speso 100 euro uj quel x posto...... E! Assurdo io voglio per alcune cos'e poter non far sapere all'universo dove sono..... O cmq voglio la possibilità di doverlo fare altrim arrivando a questo ragionamento per assurdo violiamo tutta la posta elettronica tutta la comunicazione tra le persone per evitare qls atto contrario alla legge.... E' un ragionamento fuori di testa io in uno stato del genere non ci voglio stare


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2012)

Ma secondo me non è nemmeno questione di 50, 100 o 10000 euro.. È proprio il concetto che sta dietro ad essere sbagliato.


----------



## Isao (6 Settembre 2012)

Trovo ridicolo il dire "Se io voglio pagare in altro modo perché mi devi obbligare?" 
Allora ribelliamoci perché non si può più pagare in Lire.. Se io voglio pagare con le lire perché mi devono obbligare a pagare in euro??? Dannate banche massoniche!


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Trovo ridicolo il dire "Se io voglio pagare in altro modo perché mi devi obbligare?"
> Allora ribelliamoci perché non si può più pagare in Lire.. Se io voglio pagare con le lire perché mi devono obbligare a pagare in euro??? Dannate banche massoniche!



È un discorso totalmente avulso, dai 

Qua si parla di una legge che *Obbliga* chiunque ad avere comunque un rapporto con una banca, che traccia i tuoi acquisti (dati che, come saprete, hanno moltissimi potenzialii acquirenti) e movimenti... È proprio il concetto ad essere sbagliato, ripeto. Al di la del discorso sull'utlità o meno della manovra, che è comunque tutta da verificare e che non farebbe altro che mettere ulteriormente in croce le piccole imprese


----------



## Principe (6 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Trovo ridicolo il dire "Se io voglio pagare in altro modo perché mi devi obbligare?"
> Allora ribelliamoci perché non si può più pagare in Lire.. Se io voglio pagare con le lire perché mi devono obbligare a pagare in euro??? Dannate banche massoniche!



Le argomentazioni le hai tutte Lascia perdere sta cosa...... L'ho spiegato io e altri il perché sarebbe una cosa da regime


----------



## Isao (6 Settembre 2012)

Vi rispondo dicendo solo una cosa: Se non si fa niente di scorretto non c'è nulla da temere. Usano i miei dati per scopi commerciali? chi se ne fotte. Usano i miei dati per sapere dove sono stato? chi se ne fotte. Sono cose comunque pubbliche. La privacy non è mai esistita. Vai in un night e ti preoccupi che la tua carta ti traccia e non ti preoccupi di chi ti ha visto entrare o chi ti ha visto lì dentro?
Morale della favola: Si preoccupa soltanto chi ha qualcosa da nascondere. Io che non ho nulla da nascondere me ne fotto se spunta che sono andato a prendermi una pizza lunedì sera.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2012)

Non è perche a te non interessa nulla che anche gli altri debbano pensarla come te eh... 


E non è nemmeno questione di non aver niente da nascondere.


----------



## Isao (6 Settembre 2012)

Mica ho detto che visto che a me non frega nulla non deve interessare nemmeno agli altri.
Comunque ribellatevi pure per la norma nazi-fascista che prevede la registrazione dei vostri dati quando andate anche in un BeB del cavolo. Non si può più andare in un BeB con una donna di facili costumi senza che lo sappia la questura...


----------



## Marilson (6 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Non si può più andare in un BeB con una ******** senza che lo sappia la questura...



 sono questi i problemi del paese cribbio


----------



## Principe (6 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Mica ho detto che visto che a me non frega nulla non deve interessare nemmeno agli altri.
> Comunque ribellatevi pure per la norma nazi-fascista che prevede la registrazione dei vostri dati quando andate anche in un BeB del cavolo. Non si può più andare in un BeB con una donna di facili costumi senza che lo sappia la questura...



Ci rinuncio


----------



## Isao (6 Settembre 2012)

E io ci rinuncio a sperare in un Italia senza evasione e magheggi. Non è colpa dei politici (non solo). E' colpa di questa becera mentalità dell'italiano che ha bisogno di vivere di raccomandazioni, di mazzette, di lavori in nero, di evasione totale nella convinzione che lo stato è il male assoluto che cerca di soggiogarlo e incatenarlo. C'è una linea sottile tra civiltà/regole e dittatura. Secondo la mia più che modesta opinione, tracciare i miei pagamenti rientra nella prima.


----------



## tequilad (6 Settembre 2012)

Abolirei anche io il contante per cercare di eliminare il nero.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Mica ho detto che visto che a me non frega nulla non deve interessare nemmeno agli altri.
> Comunque ribellatevi pure per la norma nazi-fascista che prevede la registrazione dei vostri dati quando andate anche in un BeB del cavolo. Non si può più andare in un BeB con una donna di facili costumi senza che lo sappia la questura...



Da quando sono invecchiato mi ribello solo per le norme che mi toccano personalmente


----------



## Isao (6 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Da quando sono invecchiato mi ribello solo per le norme che mi toccano personalmente



Quindi vuoi dirmi che non cerchi in piazza o non carichi per strada ragazze di facili costumi?


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2012)

Se ne volessi una non mi servirebbe cercarla per strada, di quelle ne conosco già parecchie


----------



## Isao (6 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se ne volessi una non mi servirebbe cercarla per strada, di quelle ne conosco già parecchie



Infatti ho premesso che si trovano pure in piazza, e gratis, di questi tempi


----------



## Pitto91 (6 Settembre 2012)

Tirare in ballo la privacy mi sembra ridicolo. Viviamo in città che sono dei grande fratello. Telecamere private e pubbliche che registrano tutto, ovunque. Abbiamo in tasca tutti un telefono cellulare, che indica la nostra posizione 24 ore su 24. Ogni pagina che apriamo su internet, è nota a google, a microsoft, a non so chi, tanto che abbiamo sempre pubblicità su misura.
Al mondo d'oggi non è difficile sapere tutto su una persona. Ci sono archivi informatici, quindi accessibili a chiunque ne sia in grado, che contengono informazioni su di noi, sulla nostra storia, sulla nostra famiglia.

Non sarà certo l'uso del bancomat che mi farà sentire spiato nell'intimo.


Poi con i bancomat, non ci sono commissioni sui singoli acquisti. La legge non obbliga alla Carta di Credito.


Per concludere, la faccenda non mi tange, anzi, se questo porterà a una maggiore diffusione di POS, ben venga. Una volta mi son ritrovato dal panettiere con poche monete e pensavo di non riuscire a comprare il pane... Se solo avessero avuto un POS invece, avrei potuto prendere il pane per una settimana intera... 
Io, ignorante in materia di diritto e diritti umani e civili, non ci vedo tutto il male che vedete voi..


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (6 Settembre 2012)

Io sto ancora aspettando di sapere in quale altro paese del sistema solare ti obligano ad una cosa del genere.
Perchè l'americano che si paga il caffè con la mastercard, lo fa per scelta o perchè è costretto?
Esistono Stati al mondo che obbligano le persone ad un determinato tipo di pagamento dopo il superamento di una determinata soglia? Io dico di no ... non si può imporre un metodo di pagamento universale a tutti.

Il comunicato della confederazione del commercio sottolinea bene il punto della questione

"E' evidente che la modernizzazione del sistema dei pagamenti è un aspetto rilevante della modernizzazione del sistema-Paese. Il perseguimento di questo obiettivo non puo' pero' significare introduzione, con tempi stringenti, di obblighi universali di accettazione degli strumenti di moneta elettronica"


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Io sto ancora aspettando di sapere in quale altro paese del sistema solare ti obligano ad una cosa del genere.
> Perchè l'americano che si paga il caffè con la mastercard, lo fa per scelta o perchè è costretto?
> Esistono Stati al mondo che obbligano le persone ad un determinato tipo di pagamento dopo il superamento di una determinata soglia? Io dico di no ... non si può imporre un metodo di pagamento universale a tutti.
> Rileggetevi il comunicato della feder commercio che è sacrosanto




Nei paesi veramente civili non c'è l'evasione criminale come da noi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nei paesi veramente civili non c'è l'evasione criminale come da noi.



Di paesi civili al mondo ne son rimasti pochi.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Di paesi civili al mondo ne son rimasti pochi.



...e l'Italia non ne fa parte.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...e l'Italia non ne fa parte.



L'Italia è tra i paesi fondatori del UNNC (Unione Nazioni Non Civilizzate)


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (6 Settembre 2012)

E sai perchè non c'è l'evasione? Perchè controllano e puniscono chi sbaglia.
Questo bisognerebbe fare da noi.
Chi evade lo fa perchè sa che non verrà beccato.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> E sai perchè non c'è l'evasione? Perchè controllano e puniscono chi sbaglia.
> Questo bisognerebbe fare da noi.
> Chi evade lo fa perchè sa che non verrà beccato.



Secondo me tutto dipende dal senso civico, che da noi è scarso. Altrove l'evasore è malvisto dai cittadini, da noi è considerato, purtroppo, un dritto.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nei paesi veramente civili non c'è l'evasione criminale come da noi.



Con le tasse che ci sono in Italia, se le piccole aziende non evadono sono costrette a chiudere bottega. La caccia al sommerso andrebbe fatta verso e grandi aziende, ma ovviamente sono quelle le vere intoccabili


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Con le tasse che ci sono in Italia, se le piccole aziende non evadono sono costrette a chiudere bottega. La caccia al sommerso andrebbe fatta verso e grandi aziende, ma ovviamente sono quelle le vere intoccabili



Parole sante!


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Con le tasse che ci sono in Italia, se le piccole aziende non evadono sono costrette a chiudere bottega. La caccia al sommerso andrebbe fatta verso e grandi aziende, ma ovviamente sono quelle le vere intoccabili



Nessuno paga volentieri le tasse, noi italiani siamo maestri nell'evaderle o eluderle. Le grandi aziende evadono di sicuro ma non è ammissibile che ci siano gioellieri che dichiarano meno delle commesse che impiegano.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nessuno paga volentieri le tasse, noi italiani siamo maestri nell'evaderle o eluderle. Le grandi aziende evadono di sicuro ma non è ammissibile che ci siano gioellieri che dichiarano meno delle commesse che impiegano.



Siamo maestri anche perche sono altissime e i soldi impiegati malissimo, per non dire in modo imprecisato


----------



## Gre-No-Li (6 Settembre 2012)

Ho visto su uno dei canali di sky la ricostruzione di un delitto negli USA. La moglie aveva ammazzato il marito e lo aveva sepolto nel deserto dentro un contenitore. Il contenitore è stato ritrovato per caso. Lei l'hanno incastrata perché risalendo agli acquisti tramite card hanno scoperto che aveva acquistato un contenitore uguale a quello del delitto...


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Siamo maestri anche perche sono altissime e i soldi impiegati malissimo, per non dire in modo imprecisato



Su questo straconcordo!


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Siamo maestri anche perche sono altissime e i soldi impiegati malissimo, per non dire in modo imprecisato



È, di fatto, un circolo vizioso. Sembrerà banale ma si pagherà meno quando pagheranno tutti.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2012)

E sui metodi di utilizzo che dici? 

In Scandinavia pagano molte tasse, pero poi vedono i risultati tradotti in welfare, ammortizzatori sociali e mezzi pubblici, ad esempio


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Ho visto su uno dei canali di sky la ricostruzione di un delitto negli USA. La moglie aveva ammazzato il marito e lo aveva sepolto nel deserto dentro un contenitore. Il contenitore è stato ritrovato per caso. Lei l'hanno incastrata perché risalendo agli acquisti tramite card hanno scoperto che aveva acquistato un contenitore uguale a quello del delitto...



....allora serve...


----------



## tamba84 (6 Settembre 2012)

lo trovo giusto.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> E sui metodi di utilizzo che dici?
> 
> In Scandinavia pagano molte tasse, pero poi vedono i risultati tradotti in welfare, ammortizzatori sociali e mezzi pubblici, ad esempio




Dico che gli evasori, per esempio, risultando nullatenenti o poveri beneficiano di esenzioni varie indebitamente. I servizi hanno dei costi.
Poi, ovviamente, non siamo la Svezia nè lo saremo mai. Ci sono, come dimenticarlo, i costi occulti come la corruzione e secondo me, colpendo tale piaga si può ottenere qualche risultato.


----------



## Isao (6 Settembre 2012)

Pitto91 ha scritto:


> Tirare in ballo la privacy mi sembra ridicolo. Viviamo in città che sono dei grande fratello. Telecamere private e pubbliche che registrano tutto, ovunque. Abbiamo in tasca tutti un telefono cellulare, che indica la nostra posizione 24 ore su 24. Ogni pagina che apriamo su internet, è nota a google, a microsoft, a non so chi, tanto che abbiamo sempre pubblicità su misura.
> Al mondo d'oggi non è difficile sapere tutto su una persona. Ci sono archivi informatici, quindi accessibili a chiunque ne sia in grado, che contengono informazioni su di noi, sulla nostra storia, sulla nostra famiglia.
> 
> Non sarà certo l'uso del bancomat che mi farà sentire spiato nell'intimo.
> ...







Livestrong ha scritto:


> Con le tasse che ci sono in Italia, se le piccole aziende non evadono sono costrette a chiudere bottega. La caccia al sommerso andrebbe fatta verso e grandi aziende, ma ovviamente sono quelle le vere intoccabili



Ragazzi, io faccio economia e vi assicuro che il problema non sono le tasse. Se tutti paghessero le tasse ci sarebbe un'economia di mercato concorrenziale con prezzi standardizzati. Questo implica che nell'eventualità di un aumento delle tasse, aumenterebbero i prezzi di conseguenza e non si chiuderebbe bottega. La bottega si chiude perché il pompiere quando non lavora si va a fare il lavoretto in nero per 2 soldi e l'azienda dichiarata è costretta a licenziare o ad evadere.


----------



## Doctore (6 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Stato di polizia questo si chiama fatta fuori ogni libertà costituzionalmente garantita. Lo stato che ti mette le catene alke mani. Io abolirei direttamente la libertà economica e già che ci siamo l'articolo 24 della costituzione. Ma qui siamo matti...... E se uno un giorno se lo dimentica il bancomat deve non poter comprare una maglia o andare a cena robe dell'altro mondo. Io non voglio vivere in Russia e non ho mai votato ne Lenin ne Stalin



E se uno si dimentica il contante come fa?


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Settembre 2012)

il fatto di pagare col bancomat secondo me non è un problema. 

è il limite di 50 euro che mi sembra eccessivamente basso.


----------



## Dottorm (7 Settembre 2012)

Cmq raga sono tutte argomentazioni interessanti, il problema principale è pratico però. E riguarda l'Italia, la sua classe dirigente e soprattutto gli italiani.
C'è poco da fare, è una questione di mentalità. L'ho detto più volte, amo la mia città (Catania), ma adesso che lavoro a nord mi rendo conto di tante cose. E tra queste c'è la mentalità: è estremamente diversa. Giù, se fai il furbo, sei smaliziato e trovi sempre maniere nuove per ******* il prossimo sei un figo, una persona estremamente apprezzata.
Questo esempio perchè Sud : Italia = Italia : Europa
Quando non c'è la mentalità servono norme, da applicare e fare seguire alla lettera, senza remore.
La libertà e la democrazia sono cose stupende, ma sono per popoli civilizzati, che possiedono intrinsecamente un senso civico e sanno farne buon uso. Noi purtroppo non siamo in grado, è questa la verità.


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2012)

Quindi se ci sono degli incivili meritiamo tutti di vivere in uno stato che adotta provvedimenti totalitari come questo?


----------



## Prinz (7 Settembre 2012)

ancora una volta si va a caccia dei pesci piccoli senza minimamente scalfire i pesci grossi.


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quindi se ci sono degli incivili meritiamo tutti di vivere in uno stato che adotta provvedimenti totalitari come questo?



Diciamo che questo vale in generale per tutto, mica solo per il bancomat (che per me è una cosa nè buona nè cattiva: ha suoi pro e contro).

Le aliquote sono quelle perchè c'è del sommerso.
Il redditometro e lo spesometro (aberranti meccanismi che NON aiutano, e penalizzano SEMPRE il contribuente) esistono per via del sommerso.
L'indeducibilità parziale per usi promiscui di beni aziendali esiste perchè c'è il sommerso.
Tutti i provvedimenti colpiscono tutti, quando sarebbe quasi impossibile (e comunque totalmente insostenibile) mettere in atto pratiche più selettive.

Etc etc etc etc...


----------



## Pivellino (7 Settembre 2012)

Mi pare evidente che questi provvedimenti mirano ad annullare l'individuo e le sue libertà personali in nome di un "presunto" interesse comune. Vedo tante nubi all'orizzonte.


----------



## carlocarlo (7 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Diciamo che questo vale in generale per tutto, mica solo per il bancomat (che per me è una cosa nè buona nè cattiva: ha suoi pro e contro).
> 
> Le aliquote sono quelle perchè c'è del sommerso.
> Il redditometro e lo spesometro (aberranti meccanismi che NON aiutano, e penalizzano SEMPRE il contribuente) esistono per via del sommerso.
> ...


io non ho mai visto nessuno che abbia pagato qualcosa perche non era dovuto. studi di settore, spesometro ecc ecc.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Pivellino ha scritto:


> Mi pare evidente che questi provvedimenti mirano ad annullare l'individuo e le sue libertà personali in nome di un "presunto" interesse comune. Vedo tante nubi all'orizzonte.


le nubi le vedo io che mi prendono le imposte in busta senza poter fiatare colpa di tanti fattori. tra cui tutto il nero che si fa! lavori? io spendo 350 euro di benzina al mese. pago le tasse. e mi son rotto di vedere gente che non fa scontrini


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> io non ho mai visto nessuno che abbia pagato qualcosa perche non era dovuto. studi di settore, spesometro ecc ecc.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Per curiosità, quanto hai a che vedere con Agenzia delle Entrate, studi di settore etc?


----------



## Principe (7 Settembre 2012)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Mi pare evidente che questi provvedimenti mirano ad annullare l'individuo e le sue libertà personali in nome di un "presunto" interesse comune. Vedo tante nubi all'orizzonte.


Finalmente qualcuno che ha centrato il punto..... Ma evita perché tanto in paladini del piu tasse per tutti non conoscono le libertà dell'individuo


----------



## Marilson (7 Settembre 2012)

ma vi rendete conto che siamo nel 2012 e la moneta cartacea è totalmente superata? Prima si faceva il baratto, poi si usavano metalli preziosi per creare monete... poi siamo passati a monete di metalli comuni con valore nominale e controvalore in oro e argento, poi è arrivata la banconota.. la moneta è stata poi sdoganata dal suo controvalore in oro.. adesso siamo in una fase in cui la moneta dovrà per forza diventare esclusivamente elettronica, perchè sarà più comodo e sicuro trasportarla.


----------



## James Watson (7 Settembre 2012)

Francamente, ho letto e riletto tutti i post di questo topic e trovo alcune argomentazioni veramente assurde.
Gente che parla di diritti negati, di "annullamento della libertà" e di "pericolo per la democrazia.
13 pagine di topic e si sente ancora ripetere "lo stato ti obbliga a pagare con il bancomat".
Ecco, io quando sento queste cose, faccio veramente molta fatica a non inca"volarmi" sul serio.
Basta fare una semplicissima ricerca su google per vedere come il disegno di legge a cui si sta pensando "obbligherebbe gli esercenti che “effettuano l’attività di vendita di prodotti e di prestazione di servizi, anche professionali, per gli importi superiori a 50 euro” ad accettare pagamenti bancomat"" (virgolettato da clandestinoweb.com, primo risultato della ricerca di google).
La cosa è ben diversa, proprio non c'entra una mazza con l'"obbligo di pagare con il bancomat".
Onestamente, non credo che tutti gli utenti che stanno sbraitando siano tutti esercenti o commercianti che si troverebbero a dover, giocoforza, installare un terminale POS nella propria attività (in quanti ancora non ce l'hanno??).
La mia famiglia possiede e gestisce due negozi in due comuni della Lombardia, personalmente abbiamo i terminali POS da una decina di anni, non ho nessun problema a dirvi che il POS mi costa (per ogni negozio) trenta euro al trimestre. Poi ci sono, ovviamente, le commissioni e il costo delle chiamate, ma, se paragonate al volume di traffico commerciale che ci dà in più questo servizio posso dire tranquillamente che è meglio averlo piuttosto che no. E' anche vero che poi ci sono delle categorie che pagano di più, e in questo caso sono il primo a dire che bisognerebbe rivedere i costi di gestione, ma in questo topic qualcuno sta facendo una battaglia contro i mulini a vento.


----------



## Prinz (7 Settembre 2012)

Lo affermo senza tema di essere bollato come individuo privo di etica pubblica: per determinate categorie di soggetti evadere è una necessità.


----------



## James Watson (7 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno che ha centrato il punto..... Ma evita perché tanto in paladini del piu tasse per tutti non conoscono le libertà dell'individuo



Al contrario, a me, come consumatore, questo provvedimento consente di poter pagare con il bancomat importi superiori a 50 euro, impedendo all'esercente, commerciante, o fornitore di prestazioni professionali, di rifiutarsi di accettare un pagamento in questo modo.
A me sembra un diritto in più, poi oh, avrò capito male io.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Prinz ha scritto:


> Lo affermo senza tema di essere bollato come individuo privo di etica pubblica: per determinate categorie di soggetti evadere è una necessità.



Questo è innegabile.
Questo problema può essere risolto soltanto con l'abbassamento delle tasse... 
ma cominceremmo a parlare di un discorso molto ampio e andremmo off-topic (penso che tutte le forze che si occupano di politica economica considerino, ad esempio, la lotta all'evasione fiscale una conditio sine qua non per l'abbassamento delle tasse stesse..)


----------



## Principe (7 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Al contrario, a me, come consumatore, questo provvedimento consente di poter pagare con il bancomat importi superiori a 50 euro, impedendo all'esercente, commerciante, o fornitore di prestazioni professionali, di rifiutarsi di accettare un pagamento in questo modo.
> A me sembra un diritto in più, poi oh, avrò capito male io.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Sembrava all'inizio Che si parlasse di un obbligo ora ho letto anche io che si tratta di una opportunità in piu messa cosi e' ovviam solo un vantaggio x il consumatore..... Uj obbligo invece avrebbe violato qualsiasi principio democratico


----------



## James Watson (7 Settembre 2012)

Basta informarsi. 
Hell l'ha scritto nelle prime pagine di questo topic che non si trattava di un obbligo.


----------



## Principe (7 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Basta informarsi.
> Hell l'ha scritto nelle prime pagine di questo topic che non si trattava di un obbligo.



Da luglio 2013 gli esercenti saranno dovranno accettare solo moneta elettronica per importi oltre i 50 euro. Una misura che sta già facendo discutere. Con la moneta elettronica si pagheranno anche le prestazioni professionali: un modo per semplificare la vita della gente e per tenere sotto controllo l'evasione fiscale. L'italiano ancora lo so capire da questa frase si capiva il contrario

- - - Aggiornato - - -

SOLO


----------



## carlocarlo (7 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Per curiosità, quanto hai a che vedere con Agenzia delle Entrate, studi di settore etc?


ogni giorno


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ogni giorno



Da quale parte della barricata?


----------



## James Watson (7 Settembre 2012)

> Secondo indiscrezioni rilanciate ieri dall'agenzia di stampa "Tmnews" e riprese oggi da alcuni quotidiani, il governo starebbe pensando di inserire nel dl crescita, contenente misure per l'Agenda digitale italiana e le start up innovative*, l'obbligo dal 1 luglio del 2013 di accettare i pagamenti *con moneta elettronica, bancomat e prepagate, per gli importi superiori ai 50 euro. "I soggetti che effettuano l'attività di vendita di prodotti e di prestazione di servizi, anche professionali, per gli importi superiori a 50 euro - si legge nella bozza secondo quanto riporta l'agenzia- sono tenuti ad accettare pagamenti effettuati attraverso carte di debito".



dal sito della confcommercio.
Ripeto, basta andare a leggersi qualche articolo in più ed ecco che la magagna salta fuori... non mi sembra che sia tanto astrusa come cosa..
Se qualcuno è "mal-informato" (mi riferisco a chi ha scritto l'articolo da te citato) è un problema suo..


----------



## carlocarlo (7 Settembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Lo affermo senza tema di essere bollato come individuo privo di etica pubblica: per determinate categorie di soggetti evadere è una necessità.



necessita? le tasse si pagano. stop. se non puoi. chiudi e diventi dipendente. stop


----------



## Principe (7 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> dal sito della confcommercio.
> Ripeto, basta andare a leggersi qualche articolo in più ed ecco che la magagna salta fuori... non mi sembra che sia tanto astrusa come cosa..
> Se qualcuno è "mal-informato" (mi riferisco a chi ha scritto l'articolo da te citato) è un problema suo..


Guarda che e' l'articolo che e' postato su Milan world...... Sto cercando di dirtelo da 20 minuti.....che la cosa sia diversa l'ho già capito da stamattina ma i miei commenti so basavano si quello che era postato qua


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> necessita? le tasse si pagano. stop. se non puoi. chiudi e diventi dipendente. stop



Certo che le tasse si pagano. Se al posto di dirmelo l'Agenzia, quante sono, me lo dicesse la legge e il mio reddito effettivo, sarei più contento.


----------



## carlocarlo (7 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Da quale parte della barricata?



dalla parte dei clienti ovviamente, quindi so tutto, il bene e nel male e in tutti i clienti che abbiamo nessuno ha ricevuto un avviso/cartella ingiustamente  (anzi.. e lasciamo perdere)

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Certo che le tasse si pagano. Se al posto di dirmelo l'Agenzia, quante sono, me lo dicesse la legge e il mio reddito effettivo, sarei più contento.



l'agenzia ti sollecita al pagamento. è la legge che impone le tasse/imposte


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (7 Settembre 2012)

Ma infatti probabilmente abbiamo fatto un casino per nulla 
è l'articolo di ***** del TgCom che non era chiaro ... abolita come fonte!


----------



## James Watson (7 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Guarda che e' l'articolo che e' postato su Milan world...... Sto cercando di dirtelo da 20 minuti.....che la cosa sia diversa l'ho già capito da stamattina ma i miei commenti so basavano si quello che era postato qua




E' proprio questo il punto.
Io potrei aprire un topic su milanworld postando un articolo preso da qualunque sito che sostiene una certa teoria... ad esempio, che da domani la benzina si pagherà 2,50 al litro. 
Già mi vedo pagine e pagine di topic di insulti al governo, a Monti, ai politici etc. etc.
Quello che io contesto è l'assoluta mancanza di senso critico che molti dimostrano. Se trovo un topic del genere, io, come minimo, per prima cosa vado ad informarmi per vedere se quello che c'è scritto è vero o meno, o se quello che c'è scritto è stato distorto.. poi, casomai, dico la mia.
Ma d'altro canto capisco che sia molto più facile e veloce commentare con un bel "Piove, governo ladro!".


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> dalla parte dei clienti ovviamente, quindi so tutto, il bene e nel male e in tutti i clienti che abbiamo nessuno ha ricevuto un avviso/cartella ingiustamente  (anzi.. e lasciamo perdere)
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Boh, allora vorrà dire che tutti i contribuenti sfigati li ho beccati io, visto che mi ritrovo un ravvedimento operoso dietro l'altro perchè stranamente non quadrano gli studi di settore.

L'Agenzia, per tutto quello che sto vedendo, decide quando, quanto e in che modo (al massimo in che modo lo decidi tu grazie alla rateazione).


----------



## carlocarlo (7 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Boh, allora vorrà dire che tutti i contribuenti sfigati li ho beccati io, visto che mi ritrovo un ravvedimento operoso dietro l'altro perchè stranamente non quadrano gli studi di settore.


spiegami il perche di un ravvedimento operoso nel caso non quadri uno studio.
cosa c'entra?


----------



## Principe (7 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> E' proprio questo il punto.
> Io potrei aprire un topic su milanworld postando un articolo preso da qualunque sito che sostiene una certa teoria... ad esempio, che da domani la benzina si pagherà 2,50 al litro.
> Già mi vedo pagine e pagine di topic di insulti al governo, a Monti, ai politici etc. etc.
> Quello che io contesto è l'assoluta mancanza di senso critico che molti dimostrano. Se trovo un topic del genere, io, come minimo, per prima cosa vado ad informarmi per vedere se quello che c'è scritto è vero o meno, o se quello che c'è scritto è stato distorto.. poi, casomai, dico la mia.
> Ma d'altro canto capisco che sia molto più facile e veloce commentare con un bel "Piove, governo ladro!".



Senti non ho tempo da perdere con te vallo a dire a qualcun altro. Io nella mia vita ho parecchio da fare e nelle cos'e veramente importanti o che devo verificare con sicurezza faccio mille controlli e ho tutto lo spirito critico del mondo..... Se sono su un forum e commento una cosa mi posso prendere la libertà di leggere e commentare visto che non e' il mio lavoro e cmq 3 giorni dopo visto che leggo e mi informo ho saputo che la cosa aveva senso e non ho piu fiatato intanto ho solo espresso la mia opinione che rimane quella in caso un giorno volessero introdurre una normativa del genere. In ogni caso ti consiglio di abbassare la cresta da professore perché non mi conosci e non sai niente di me quindi lascia perdere.... Di la tua senza salire in cattedra


----------



## James Watson (7 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Senti non ho tempo da perdere con te vallo a dire a qualcun altro. Io nella mia vita ho parecchio da fare e nelle cos'e veramente importanti o che devo verificare con sicurezza faccio mille controlli e ho tutto lo spirito critico del mondo..... Se sono su un forum e commento una cosa mi posso prendere la libertà di leggere e commentare visto che non e' il mio lavoro e cmq 3 giorni dopo visto che leggo e mi informo ho saputo che la cosa aveva senso e non ho piu fiatato intanto ho solo espresso la mia opinione che rimane quella in caso un giorno volessero introdurre una normativa del genere. In ogni caso ti consiglio di abbassare la cresta da professore perché non mi conosci e non sai niente di me quindi lascia perdere.... Di la tua senza salire in cattedra



Veramente io non mi riferivo a te nello specifico, il mio era un discorso generale. Mi spiace che tu abbia interpretato i miei post in questo modo, non c'era nessuna volontà irrisoria o offensiva.
Mai avuta, tra l'altro la presunzione di fare il professore, sarà che la mia attitudine a verificare l'esattezza delle fonti è una deformazione professionale del quale faccio fatica a fare a meno anche nel campo non lavorativo.
Mi viene da pensare che sia comodo sostenere di non avere tempo da perdere quando i fatti confutano le nostre opinioni mentre lo si abbia quando si debba sostenerle con tanto fervore come è stato fatto prima, ma tant'è. Buona giornata a lei.


----------



## Principe (7 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Veramente io non mi riferivo a te nello specifico, il mio era un discorso generale. Mi spiace che tu abbia interpretato i miei post in questo modo, non c'era nessuna volontà irrisoria o offensiva.
> Mai avuta, tra l'altro la presunzione di fare il professore, sarà che la mia attitudine a verificare l'esattezza delle fonti è una deformazione professionale del quale faccio fatica a fare a meno anche nel campo non lavorativo.
> Mi viene da pensare che sia comodo sostenere di non avere tempo da perdere quando i fatti confutano le nostre opinioni mentre lo si abbia quando si debba sostenerle con tanto fervore come è stato fatto prima, ma tant'è. Buona giornata a lei.



Ma io nn volevo aver ragione perché non ho ragione..... Ho la mia opinione sulle cose..... Poi può essere che molti pochi nessuno la condividano..... Mi riferivo al fatti che tu controlli tutte le fonti anche su un forum e io non ti contesto.... Avrò pero la libera di non farlo..... Senza che per questo il tuo metodo sia vincente ed il mio sia perdente e' questo che volevo dire.... Comunque tutto okey


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> spiegami il perche di un ravvedimento operoso nel caso non quadri uno studio.
> cosa c'entra?



Scusa, se tu contribuente non desideri questionario e successivo (pressocchè automatico) accertamento fiscale, non fai un adeguamento?


----------



## carlocarlo (7 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Scusa, se tu contribuente non desideri questionario e successivo (pressocchè automatico) accertamento fiscale, non fai un adeguamento?



Si,ma non come ravvedimento operoso


----------



## Prinz (7 Settembre 2012)

Ma avete idea dell'abnormità di tasse che un esercente, un piccolo imprenditore o anche un professionista è costretto a pagare?Vi rendete conto che viviamo in paese in cui vi è una pressione fiscale reale del 55% a fronte di servizi pubblici vergognosi?Facile fare populismo e dire "la tasse si pagano, o chiudi e fai il dipendente". Oggi chiudo io, domani chiudi tu e dopodomani non c'è più lavoro nemmeno per i dipendenti.Facile fare semplificazioni: ma c'è dipendente e dipendente, così come c'è autonomo e autonomo. C'è il manager di grande aziende e il fruttivendolo del paese sperduto sulle alture silane. Io m'in***** col luminare della medicina che non fattura esami ad 200 euro l'uno, m'in***** col professore che dà ripetizioni in nero e col magnate che porta il bottino alle Cayman. Ma il piccolo esercente costretto ad evadere per non chiudere per colpa di uno stato arraffone e sprecone lo capisco e lo giustifico pure.


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Si,ma non come ravvedimento operoso



Sì scusa, mi porto dietro il fraintendimento "Adeguamento--->sottoinsieme di---->Ravvedimento operoso" fin da quando quel demente di diritto tributario ce l'ha affibbiato "per meglio comprendere gli strumenti"


----------



## carlocarlo (7 Settembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Ma avete idea dell'abnormità di tasse che un esercente, un piccolo imprenditore o anche un professionista è costretto a pagare?Vi rendete conto che viviamo in paese in cui vi è una pressione fiscale reale del 55% a fronte di servizi pubblici vergognosi?Facile fare populismo e dire "la tasse si pagano, o chiudi e fai il dipendente". Oggi chiudo io, domani chiudi tu e dopodomani non c'è più lavoro nemmeno per i dipendenti.Facile fare semplificazioni: ma c'è dipendente e dipendente, così come c'è autonomo e autonomo. C'è il manager di grande aziende e il fruttivendolo del paese sperduto sulle alture silane. Io m'in***** col luminare della medicina che non fattura esami ad 200 euro l'uno, m'in***** col professore che dà ripetizioni in nero e col magnate che porta il bottino alle Cayman. Ma il piccolo esercente costretto ad evadere per non chiudere per colpa di uno stato arraffone e sprecone lo capisco e lo giustifico pure.[/QUOTE
> 55% reale un corno, se mai il 55% di quello che dichiari..non è fare populismo questo..non mi sto candidando. Io queste cose le vedo e le faccio tutti i giorni..e fidati che vedo nero..molto nero ma studi di settore congrui e coerenti lo stesso. Se tutti pagassimo tutti pagherebbero di meno


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> E' proprio questo il punto.
> Io potrei aprire un topic su milanworld postando un articolo preso da qualunque sito che sostiene una certa teoria... ad esempio, che da domani la benzina si pagherà 2,50 al litro.
> Già mi vedo pagine e pagine di topic di insulti al governo, a Monti, ai politici etc. etc.
> Quello che io contesto è l'assoluta mancanza di senso critico che molti dimostrano. Se trovo un topic del genere, io, come minimo, per prima cosa vado ad informarmi per vedere se quello che c'è scritto è vero o meno, o se quello che c'è scritto è stato distorto.. poi, casomai, dico la mia.
> Ma d'altro canto capisco che sia molto più facile e veloce commentare con un bel "Piove, governo ladro!".



Non si è ammazzato nessuno, si è fatto un discorso a livello ideologico piu che altro. Se poi bisogna stare zitti sempre e comunque è un altro discorso. Errore mio non aver controllato in giro, avendo dato per scontato che tgcom non facesse un errore cosi madornale (dando per scontato che comunque stiamo parlando, ad oggi, di aria fritta. 

Il discorso è semplice: ogni nuova iniziativa per il consumatore è ben accetta, ogni provvedimento senza senso e totalitario non lo è


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2012)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> necessita? le tasse si pagano. stop. se non puoi. chiudi e diventi dipendente. stop



Se chiudessero tutte le piccole aziende (perche di fatto stai sostenendo questo) chi la manderebbe avanti l'economia? L'operaio in fabbrica? O, molto piu probabilmente, il disoccupato?


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Prinz ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Ma avete idea dell'abnormità di tasse che un esercente, un piccolo imprenditore o anche un professionista è costretto a pagare?Vi rendete conto che viviamo in paese in cui vi è una pressione fiscale reale del 55% a fronte di servizi pubblici vergognosi?Facile fare populismo e dire "la tasse si pagano, o chiudi e fai il dipendente". Oggi chiudo io, domani chiudi tu e dopodomani non c'è più lavoro nemmeno per i dipendenti.Facile fare semplificazioni: ma c'è dipendente e dipendente, così come c'è autonomo e autonomo. C'è il manager di grande aziende e il fruttivendolo del paese sperduto sulle alture silane. Io m'in***** col luminare della medicina che non fattura esami ad 200 euro l'uno, m'in***** col professore che dà ripetizioni in nero e col magnate che porta il bottino alle Cayman. Ma il piccolo esercente costretto ad evadere per non chiudere per colpa di uno stato arraffone e sprecone lo capisco e lo giustifico pure.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se chiudessero tutte le piccole aziende (perche di fatto stai sostenendo questo) chi la manderebbe avanti l'economia? L'operaio in fabbrica? O, molto piu probabilmente, il disoccupato?





Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se chiudessero tutte le piccole aziende (perche di fatto stai sostenendo questo) chi la manderebbe avanti l'economia? L'operaio in fabbrica? O, molto piu probabilmente, il disoccupato?



C'è una via di mezzo da rispettare. C'è l'imprenditore che fa nero per "sopravvivere" e quello che denuncia 10.000 euro mentre fa mezzo milione...

In linea di principio sarei per aliquote più basse e controlli diversi, con ripercussioni atomiche su chi sbaglia.

Ma in Italia siamo speciali: mettiamo il limite per tutti a 50 e quando uno va a 130 gli diamo un multino. In altri paesi mettono il limite a 80 e se vai a 90 ti aprono in due...


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2012)

Ma infatti che controllino quelle aziende, non l'impresa che fa 100 mila euro all'anno di lordo


----------



## carlocarlo (7 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> C'è una via di mezzo da rispettare. C'è l'imprenditore che fa nero per "sopravvivere" e quello che denuncia 10.000 euro mentre fa mezzo milione...
> 
> In linea di principio sarei per aliquote più basse e controlli diversi, con ripercussioni atomiche su chi sbaglia.
> 
> Ma in Italia siamo speciali: mettiamo il limite per tutti a 50 e quando uno va a 130 gli diamo un multino. In altri paesi mettono il limite a 80 e se vai a 90 ti aprono in due...



ripeto.. se tu non fai nero puoi benissimo risultare non congruo e non coerente. non succede nulla! ti fanno un controllo e se è tutto in regola non paghi nulla


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ripeto.. se tu non fai nero puoi benissimo risultare non congruo e non coerente. non succede nulla! ti fanno un controllo e se è tutto in regola non paghi nulla



Sì, tranne per tutte le aree di grigio che esistono in Italia.
Giusto in settimana sto preparando un ricorso contro un accertamento fatto per interessi considerati indeducibili ai sensi del 37 bis.
"Per mancanza di valide ragioni economiche". Direi che basta e avanza, per chiunque capisca cosa intendo, per asserire la tesi che "non ti succede nulla" è una frase molto pericolosa da usare, da noi.


Ps: è lapalissiano che l'imprenditore in questione non si è messo a fare un'operazione di carattere straordinario per fregare il fisco.


Cioè, "se tutto è in regola" molte volte è un concetto vago, spesso usato pure dall'Agenzia per lucrarci, per quel che ho visto.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (7 Settembre 2012)

Comunque l'unico sistema per combattere l'evasione sarebbe permettere di detrarre tutte le spese e tassare solo quello che avanza. A quel punto se io mi posso detrarre tutto, invece del 19% per esempio su spese mediche, la fattura esatta la pretendo. Adesso quando un professionista ti dice: sono 200 euro con fattura, 150 se non te la faccio, è chiaro che il 19% di 200 è 38 euro mentre i 50 sono 50...


----------



## James Watson (7 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Comunque l'unico sistema per combattere l'evasione sarebbe permettere di detrarre tutte le spese e tassare solo quello che avanza. A quel punto se io mi posso detrarre tutto, invece del 19% per esempio su spese mediche, la fattura esatta la pretendo. Adesso quando un professionista ti dice: sono 200 euro con fattura, 150 se non te la faccio, è chiaro che il 19% di 200 è 38 euro mentre i 50 sono 50...



Quoto, sottolineo e ristampo a caratteri CUBITALI.


----------



## James Watson (7 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non si è ammazzato nessuno, si è fatto un discorso a livello ideologico piu che altro. *Se poi bisogna stare zitti sempre e comunque è un altro discorso.* Errore mio non aver controllato in giro, avendo dato per scontato che tgcom non facesse un errore cosi madornale (dando per scontato che comunque stiamo parlando, ad oggi, di aria fritta.



Nessuno chiede o auspica questo, allo stesso modo però, come non si dovrebbe mai stare sempre e comunque zitti bisognerebbe però anche evitare di costruire castelli in aria parlando di provvedimenti "totalitari" quando non lo sono. E posso anche capire che, nell'immediatezza del momento, scappi anche il commento del genere.. Quello che proprio, francamente, non capisco è come sia possibile spendere decine di pagine di post discutendo di qualcosa che NON esiste, quando un utente ha riportato chiaramente come stava la situazione nella seconda o terza pagina del topic.
Poi, se vogliamo fare un discorso puramente teorico, facciamolo pure, ma non accusiamo il governo di "totalitarismo" (almeno in questo caso).



> Il discorso è semplice: ogni nuova iniziativa per il consumatore è ben accetta, ogni provvedimento senza senso e totalitario non lo è



Non penso che ce ne sia bisogno, ma quoto..


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Comunque l'unico sistema per combattere l'evasione sarebbe permettere di detrarre tutte le spese e tassare solo quello che avanza. A quel punto se io mi posso detrarre tutto, invece del 19% per esempio su spese mediche, la fattura esatta la pretendo. Adesso quando un professionista ti dice: sono 200 euro con fattura, 150 se non te la faccio, è chiaro che il 19% di 200 è 38 euro mentre i 50 sono 50...



Si ma non risolvi il problema con una deducibilità totale, uno potrebbe comunque non dichiarare qualcosa per il semplice desiderio di non pagarci su un "x"% di irpef


----------



## James Watson (7 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Si ma non risolvi il problema con una deducibilità totale, uno potrebbe comunque non dichiarare qualcosa per il semplice desiderio di non pagarci su un "x"% di irpef



Potresti spiegare meglio questo punto? non sono un esperto e la cosa un po' mi sfugge..
La totale deducibilità comunque favorirebbe una maggiore regolarità delle operazioni? Penso soprattutto a quelle prestazioni tipo le prestazioni mediche, dentistiche etc. etc. (che poi, mia opinione, costituiscono una delle più grosse fette di evasione a livello generale..).
Certo, sappiamo che non esiste la panacea di tutti i mali, ma da qualche parte si dovrà pur cominciare, no?


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Nessuno chiede o auspica questo, allo stesso modo però, come non si dovrebbe mai stare sempre e comunque zitti bisognerebbe però anche evitare di costruire castelli in aria parlando di provvedimenti "totalitari" quando non lo sono. E posso anche capire che, nell'immediatezza del momento, scappi anche il commento del genere.. Quello che proprio, francamente, non capisco è come sia possibile spendere decine di pagine di post discutendo di qualcosa che NON esiste, quando un utente ha riportato chiaramente come stava la situazione nella seconda o terza pagina del topic.
> Poi, se vogliamo fare un discorso puramente teorico, facciamolo pure, ma non accusiamo il governo di "totalitarismo" (almeno in questo caso).


Lo capisci pensando al fatto che nessun giornale ne ha parlato, a parte repubblica, che personalmente non leggo da anni 

Non è mia abitudine informarmi su internet, per questo ho colpevolmente fatto un ragionamento secondo quanto postato qui...


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

La deducibilità (parziale) di un costo è collegata (per le aziende, a bilancio. Per le persone fisiche, al mero, diciamo, "entrate-uscite") al fatto che l'imponibile civile non coincide con quello fiscale. 
Cioè, se tu sei un'impresa (o un dentista), puoi avere ricavi per 100, costi per 50, ma avere un imponibile fiscale magari per 70. Questa differenza di 20 si determina dal fatto che le norme fiscali possono "appiopparti" (nel senso più positivo del termine) dei ricavi in più, oppure negarti parte dei costi che hai sostenuto. E io non ci vedo nulla di male, in linea di principio. Se io imprenditore/dentista uso il telefono metà del tempo per chiamare la ragazza, ci sta che io possa dedurmi solo metà del costo, e non tutto.
Ora, ipotizziamo che si possa dedurre tutto, sempre. Al di là del fatto che vi sarebbero delle speculazioni assurde (telefono per i familiari, auto aziendali usate per lavorare solo il 10% del tempo e così via), il problema principale non si risolve: uno che "fa un servizio" (per esempio), in nero. Poniamo il caso di un professionista, che svolge un servizio. A lui frega "relativamente" di dedurre un costo, semplicemente, si trova davanti il cliente x, e gli fa "Bene, ti faccio lo sconto, ma in nero". Diciamo 200 dichiarati contro 150 in nero. Se dichiari 200 (indipendentemente dalle deduzioni), un centinaio fra irpef, irap, contributo di solidarietà etc se ne va. Se fai 150 in nero (indipendentemente dalle deduzioni), ti metti in tasca 150. Sono riuscito a rendere l'idea?

Per farla semplice semplice: la deducibilità è dei costi, ma il più del sommerso è legato ai ricavi.


----------



## James Watson (7 Settembre 2012)

Lo ammetto, mi sono perso... ma sarà perché è tutto il giorno che studio il regolamento è ho la testa fusa! Ci riprovo domani!


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Lo ammetto, mi sono perso... ma sarà perché è tutto il giorno che studio il regolamento è ho la testa fusa! Ci riprovo domani!



Tranquillo


----------



## Gre-No-Li (7 Settembre 2012)

Negli USA il sistema funziona e si pagano percentuali di tassazione molto inferiori ai nostri. E se qualcuno fa il furbo gli fanno un mazzo come a una bertuccia...Al Capone come lo hanno fregato?


----------



## AndreaDeluxe (8 Settembre 2012)

Trovo comodo il pagamento elettronico ma condivido le perplessità di molti circa la tracciatura dei pagamenti a livello privacy e principio. Personalmente una quota di 100 euro non mi darebbe problemi. Non capisco tuttavia come si possa combattere l'evasione... L'evasione è una piaga culturale prima che strutturale. Se uno vuole/può evadere trova il modo di farlo ed è proprio a livello elettronico (spostamento di denaro, paradisi fiscali) che si permettono i danni ed il "nero" più nocivo...
Mah


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2012)

Da La Stampa
http://www3.lastampa.it/domande-risposte/articolo/lstp/467758/


----------

